# Moving to Glasgow



## zoltok (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

I am new here and have a job transferring me from America to Glasgow. I was just wondering if anyone could help with helping me figure out the cost of living there. I am thinking if after all my bills are paid (rent/tax/utilities/groceries) if 400 pounds is enough to spend for entertainment and able to save a little.

Thanks in advance


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi - so many views of your post and no replies. I am originally from Glasgow and the people are more down-to-earth and friendlier than Edinburgh folk. Life is cheaper than in Edinburgh too. A few beers in your local bar will not empty your pay packet, and if you have other hobbies such as sailing, hill-walking etc these are possible quite close by. If you're in the town centre you have to go to the Horeshoe Bar for lunch. There are some great Indian restaurants too.

You'll have a great time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive got to say also that you are reasonably close to some fantastic scenery to the North as well ..... have done the West coast of Scotland on a few occasions and absolutely love it


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*Glasgow is lovely!*

I love Glasgow. Yes, £400 a month is more than enough for entertainment and a wee bit of saving. Now that all depends if you are as mean as an Aberdonian or as generous as a Texan - its all up to you.

Glasgow has concerts, sport, theatre, everything! Plus you are in a great place to pick up cheap airfare to all sorts of places in Ireland and and Europe. The folks are friendlier than up here in the North East of Scotland, and the attitude is more flexible. You'll love Glesga!


----------



## Elsaxpat (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi!
Is it complicated to find work in Scotland? (specifically in the tourism field)
Thanks!


----------

